# Question about finding local shows?



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey you guys.... 

Well, I am doing basic conformation training with Cullen as we are doing Schutzhund, but my in laws show their Corgis a lot, and will be down here in September for a bit and going to help me polish Cullen up... But, for two reasons, I want to know how to find local shows... 

1) I want to take Cullen of course at some point for puppy showing, and then later if we can..

2) when my inlaws come down ( it will be after Labor Day) They are bringing their show Corgis, and would like for me to look for a show within a few hours of here just so they have time to enter if they want. 

I have checked AKC's page, but... I am curious if that is the ONLY place to find out.. I have seen a few pop up that... were never on the AKC page.. so any help.. is appreciated.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

UKC is another training venue, you can do a temporary registration to show or register with UKC.
http://www.ukcdogs.com/WebSite.nsf/WebPages/Home


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

do the points count towards your AKC champion?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

No. You must show in AKC shows to get points for your AKC CH.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You can always look at infodog.com, or onofrio.com, but everything should be on the AKC website.


----------

